# video on the effects of carp.



## castandblast (Feb 18, 2013)

short video of the effects that carp play on entire level of an aquatic ecosystem. 

http://www.opb.org/programs/ofg/segments/view/1702?q=malheur


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Feb 21, 2013)

little long but informative wish it discussed the life span of the carp


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 21, 2013)

thats crazy.


----------



## moose80cj7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm ready to head up there and start shooting them to lower the population.


----------



## castandblast (Feb 25, 2013)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> little long but informative wish it discussed the life span of the carp



i didn't make it. Someone at work emailed it to me and I passed it along.


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 25, 2013)

Very good video. I am glad to see the truth about those filthy mongrels is being spread. I just wander how many carp lovers will try to dispute that....seems they can't argue with the hard facts.


----------



## 12gamag (Mar 19, 2013)

good video


----------

